# Persuading the parents: Rabbits should be indoors



## BouncingBunniez (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi there! My name is George Washington :bunny24 and I have recently lost my girlfriend. We have been bonded since we were babies. My human is a little worried for my happiness and wants to keep me inside for the rest of my days. But persuading her parents in another thing all together...

BouncingBunniez here. I have been wanting to house the bunnies indoors since they were babies but now that George is alone I even more worried. So recently I have tried to fight for George to become apart of the family indoors.

It's just my parents are not budging. I've only got as far as them letting me get George some C & C grids.

Their main excuse is "He doesn't like inside he was made for the outdoors."

I have done my research on why living indoors is better. Here is some examples of their replies to my facts are:

They live longer indoors: "Because they are caged indoors their whole live, he won't like indoors all day long." or "They have been outside there entire life he won't like inside." 

I can bond more with George: "You can do that outside as well."

Rabbits hide illnesses well if I'm with him all the time I can spot them easily: "Spend more time with him outside."

Along with this there are comments such as:

"His fur gets everywhere."
"No he loves outside"
"We don't have room for rabbits."

When I do express my feelings towards the wellbeing of George they have...

Let him come indoors at night! 

But I'd really like him to be housed indoors. Then I think about George how would I acclimate him to going from free range outdoors all day to being inside the house all day. Is that possible???

And if you were wondering I live in New Zealand where we have near to none predators and snow.

If you guys do have any tips, tricks and helpful info in general please comment below.

P.S I'm not trying to come off as a brat....

-BouncingBunniez and George Washington :rabbithop


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Dec 20, 2016)

Be careful when bringing your rabbit inside and outside all the time. The drastic temperature change between outside and inside could be to much for your bunny.
Have you tried showing them some articles on why keeping them indoors is better, instead of you just telling them? (don't get me wrong, you telling them is great, but an article wouldn't hurt)
also, Rabbits have been domesticated over the years, so them saying "He doesn't like inside he was made for the outdoors." is not all that true. Yes if he was a wild cottontail then yes, outside. but he is a domestic rabbit, which means he can live happily inside (or outside, doesn't matter)
Rabbits are social animals, meaning, they are much happier when people (or other rabbits) are around. 
fur doesn't get everywhere, when they are shedding it does (they only shed twice a year) but for the most part, the fur doesn't go everywhere.
i personally think rabbits should be housed indoors, like you said, you can monitor them to tell whether they are sick or not, being housed indoors protects them from bad weather and predators, (but i see that you live in new Zealand, so that shouldn't be a problem though  ) they get a lot more attention indoors as well. Not saying housed outdoors is bad, i find it be a little harder, you must make sure their place is predator proof, and that their getting enough attention and so on. 
Rabbits can be litter trained (if you did not know this) you can keep your rabbit in your room (any room that your rabbit is staying in must be bunny-proofed)
or in your basement, like i do. Andy has a dog-crate that i lock him up at night, then i let him out to free range during the day (under my supervision) 
also, just wondering, what breed is he?
Good luck trying to convince your parents  
don't worry, it might take awhile for them to come around.


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you for the help! I really do appreciate seeing how others look at housing as well. With repetition and patient I hope my parents come round. Thanks for also helping me understand I need to put George's safety and wellbeing before anything.

-BouncingBunniez and George Washington :rabbithop


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Dec 20, 2016)

Parents can be so unreasonable! Rabbits are very social and George would much rather be with you than locked in a cage. Rabbits were made to be outside?! Weren't people also made to be outside? Doesn't mean we prefer it. Rabbits are way cleaner than dogs or cats. Dogs smell and cats carry parasites. Google it!! 
Best of luck in your battle against the parents. I hope they see sense soon.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 21, 2016)

Whiterabbitrage said:


> Rabbits are way cleaner than dogs or cats. Dogs smell and cats carry parasites. Google it!!



Hey now!
Not true at all!
You best be taking that coment back.


And honestly because of the living situation, it is their house.


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Dec 21, 2016)

Now that I look back on my question/ statement thing I see A LOT of spelling mistakes... sorry guys. I'll be posting some cute picks of George when he arrives inside tonight.


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Dec 21, 2016)

And I have done some digging around on the net and have found:

Kids introduce a 'trial period' to their parents in which they house the rabbit inside for a week or two and during that time show why a rabbit loves being indoors, why it's better and so on.

People have also found doing a small presentation or sitting down and talking with their parents helps as well. So I have created a small presentation using a website called powtoon showing how much I want George to be inside.


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi everyone I have collected a couple photos of George's set up inside and of George hope you enjoy.
-I am currently switching his food to Burgess.


----------



## Aki (Dec 21, 2016)

BouncingBunniez said:


> And I have done some digging around on the net and have found:
> 
> Kids introduce a 'trial period' to their parents in which they house the rabbit inside for a week or two and during that time show why a rabbit loves being indoors, why it's better and so on.



DON'T put your rabbit indoor for a week or two before putting him back outside in the middle of winter. You are going to make him sick. As someone said, you can't alternate hot and cold - your rabbit won't be able to adapt.

I hope you convince your parents. I'm against keeping rabbits outside. I also heard the 'it's natural for them to live outside so they like it' argument before (I feel for you: I got my rabbits years ago, when I was still living with my parents too ^^). Yeah, we also lived in caves, dying from the cold and getting hungry. We didn't live very old. In their 'natural' environment, rabbits live up to a grand 18 months. My rabbits like to lay on cushions close to the heater. They have NO desire to encounter mice, insects or windy cold damp weathers. Also, of course, inside rabbits live longer. They are more protected from insects and rodents, who bring a lot of illnesses with them, and from extreme temperatures (the cold can kill, but hot summers actually make a lot more casualties - I heard of several rabbits who died from the heat or from fly strikes a few months ago).
Rabbits don't smell (mine smell a bit of celery or parsley sometimes ^^). The fur isn't all that much of a problem either. Still, not gonna lie: if you don't obsessively clean, the hay will go EVERYWHERE. Still, I've got a nordic dog (who doesn't smell, doesn't have parasites and is the most perfect creature alive) and hay's got nothing on the hair he sheds XD.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 21, 2016)

Is George even neutered?

You may end up having some issues with him inside if he is not. Especially since he has been outside.


----------



## katiecrna (Dec 21, 2016)

Your rabbit is so cute!! Is this setup in your room? Is he free range or will he be in that crate at night?


----------



## katiecrna (Dec 21, 2016)

What is the temperature outside where you live?


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Dec 21, 2016)

Watermelons said:


> Is George even neutered?
> 
> You may end up having some issues with him inside if he is not. Especially since he has been outside.



Yes George is neutered but... the main issues for me is will George enjoy being inside? He has been outside the majority of his life. So I guess the question is:

How can you acclimate a outdoor bunny without getting them to stressed out?

I was considering small steps like when I bring him indoors at night and slowly acclimate him through that but in reality like everyone else has written I can cause A LOT of stress on him if I do that or the trial period.

Maybe a longer trial period? I have seen a week to a month done?

Sorry for my rambling on...

If you guys can help that would be great.

-BouncingBunniez and George Washington :hbunnysmell:


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Dec 21, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> Your rabbit is so cute!! Is this setup in your room? Is he free range or will he be in that crate at night?



Hi katiecrna,
Thank you! The set up is in my room and a little into the hallway... He is free to roam around house but isn't really familiar with the other parts. I'm planning to get him a crate and some NIC grids for the future just because my setup for him is growing bigger and bigger and I'd like to keep it more compact otherwise it's a handful to clean...

At night he is free ranged still.


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Dec 21, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> What is the temperature outside where you live?



As of right now it's 21C/70F but it's only morning so it does get hotter throughout the day. As long as it doesn't get up to extreme temps like 80? It will be ok!:wiggle


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

Be careful about letting him just freely roam. Better to keep him confined to the sections shown in your photos. That makes things easier for him (smaller area to get used to) and will prevent any accidents. If he gets loose and chews furniture or cords, your parents aren't likely to appreciate that. It can take time to bunny proof an area. and often that is from trial and error. As he gets more comfortable with his new set up, he may become more bold and test his boundaries. 

He sure looks relaxed in the photo of him inside. I agree that he should remain inside for awhile. Taking him inside and out is not helpful and doesn't help him transition -- it just makes it more confusing and difficult for him since his environment would keep changing. Better to just let it be one change and then he can adapt sooner/quicker.


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Dec 21, 2016)

Blue eyes said:


> Be careful about letting him just freely roam. Better to keep him confined to the sections shown in your photos. That makes things easier for him (smaller area to get used to) and will prevent any accidents. If he gets loose and chews furniture or cords, your parents aren't likely to appreciate that. It can take time to bunny proof an area. and often that is from trial and error. As he gets more comfortable with his new set up, he may become more bold and test his boundaries.
> 
> He sure looks relaxed in the photo of him inside. I agree that he should remain inside for awhile. Taking him inside and out is not helpful and doesn't help him transition -- it just makes it more confusing and difficult for him since his environment would keep changing. Better to just let it be one change and then he can adapt sooner/quicker.



Thank you for the info! I'll make some improvements and talk about the stress with my parents.


----------



## Alek (Mar 26, 2017)

I can totally understand how unreasonable parents are. My mom after my angora died from a seizure, refused to let me get another, citing the 'lack of space inside' that somehow wasn't an issue with the previous 5 rabbits we had. Some people have very primitive views on animal care. I never understood the point of having a pet if they were segregated to outside and you barely got to interact with them. Why have a rabbit if it's outside, just enjoy the wild ones. It might just get down to the point where you have to deal with your parents decision, even if it's stupid and wrong. All you can do really is make your pet comfortable outside, and visit him often. Perhaps bunny proofing the house and asking him to come in and visit for short periods of time is a good starter.
You might want to phrase it as a financial problem as many people that think animals should stay outside often don't bring them instead unless they think the pet might cost them money if he's at risk, like 'if he's outside he might get killed by a cat?' or 'he'll live longer if he spends some time indoors' or 'he could pick up a parasite if he remains outside' (course that can be a double edged sword so be careful). I totally empathize, but you might not be able to have a rabbit in your home until you move into your own place. I know that's where I'm at now.


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you Alek! 
It has been a while since I have posted and I am glad to stay George does get to stay indoors at night. I am still working on the indoor living situation... but I don't think my parents will budge. 

One thing I always have trouble persuading is if George wants to live inside or not. My parents point out that he has lived outdoors free-range his whole life and loves being outside. And that it isn't right to keep him inside for my own 'amusement'. But when you think about it because he has been outdoors his entire life he will naturally feel at home outside not indoors. 

I was thinking of doing a petition and asking how many signatures my parents wanted in order for George to be let inside but when I repeated that through my mind I actually sounded quite 'bratty' 

If you have any thoughts I'll be glad to hear


----------



## Thumperina (Mar 28, 2017)

My personal opinion (no intention to hurt anyone)
- keeping rabbits indoors 100% of time sucks big time (from rabbit's perspective, I think). My rabbits spend a night inside (in garage) and a whole day they are outside. Once I had to keep one of them inside for several days due to illness, and she became clearly depressed from seeing no sun. The vet told me to let her out even though her condition called for staying indoors. He said her moral health is even more important. I let her out and she got well soon. 
- at night, I think it's better for them to be indoors. Just for safety and weather reasons. Not sure about big changes in temperature. Never had a problem with it, but I keep it cool in garage for them. 
Of course, when the weather is extreme all this doesn't apply. I bring them in when too hot, too cold, tornado, bad thunderstorm, etc.
- Its easier to bond with a human when they spend some time in the house, especially if you have only 1 bun. But I would still take him out every day. We all need sunshine to thrive.

PS I pretty much agree with your parents.
Have you thought about getting him a bunny friend? (sorry I haven;t read thru the whole thread)


----------



## RavenousDragon (Mar 29, 2017)

My rabbits HATE the outdoors. They get free run of the apartment and are offered leash time outdoors. My male does spend some time on the balcony (don't worry, it's 100% enclosed), but every time her hears a person (which is often), he freaks out and wants inside. My rabbits would NOT do well outdoors, since they are definitely indoor bunnies (sort of like outdoor vs. indoor cats). They do, however, get free run of the apartment when we are home to supervise, and access to look out a window when we are not. I think it depends on the rabbit. Even my female, who is fine with wearing her harness inside and LOVES going to the vet/events where she is inside, does not like how 'dirty' the outside world is (she literally just cleans her feet every time we go out ).


----------



## rabbitgirl54 (Mar 30, 2017)

i have wanted my rabbits inside since the day my parents have said i could get them and they told me not because they would be happier outside but the only way i can bond with them is inside because of our dogs and the dogs would do no harm i just fear of stressing them at all and i feel like it would be better because then i could be with them more and could buy them more of the cuddle cups etc. then they would have since they live outdoors but i feel my battle with my parents will be very very long 
:brown-bunny:bunny19


- rabbitgirl54, stormy and baby


----------



## Alek (Mar 30, 2017)

BouncingBunniez said:


> Thank you Alek!
> It has been a while since I have posted and I am glad to stay George does get to stay indoors at night. I am still working on the indoor living situation... but I don't think my parents will budge.
> 
> One thing I always have trouble persuading is if George wants to live inside or not. My parents point out that he has lived outdoors free-range his whole life and loves being outside. And that it isn't right to keep him inside for my own 'amusement'. But when you think about it because he has been outdoors his entire life he will naturally feel at home outside not indoors.
> ...



I think rabbit safety is important, and letting your parents know that indoors doesn't mean you can't take your bunny outdoors to play in a fenced area, or on a harness. Several of my rabbits started out before I had them as free range outdoor bunnies, or hutch rabbits, to living with me indoors. But I took them outside everyday on a harness to run around while I was gardening. Back when I had my last rabbit, it was pretty funny, because my neighbor would have his 3 cats sitting outside at the table with us, my two dogs would be on their tie outs, and I'd have my rabbit on the tie out with the dogs. We had quite the menagerie and they all got along. 
Exercise and mental stimulation is the most important thing for a bunnies happiness. But you can have the bunny spend most of it's time indoors, and go outside for play time. I enjoy having a bunny indoors because they get more one of one time with their person.


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Apr 19, 2017)

Alek said:


> I think rabbit safety is important, and letting your parents know that indoors doesn't mean you can't take your bunny outdoors to play in a fenced area, or on a harness. Several of my rabbits started out before I had them as free range outdoor bunnies, or hutch rabbits, to living with me indoors. But I took them outside everyday on a harness to run around while I was gardening. Back when I had my last rabbit, it was pretty funny, because my neighbor would have his 3 cats sitting outside at the table with us, my two dogs would be on their tie outs, and I'd have my rabbit on the tie out with the dogs. We had quite the menagerie and they all got along.
> Exercise and mental stimulation is the most important thing for a bunnies happiness. But you can have the bunny spend most of it's time indoors, and go outside for play time. I enjoy having a bunny indoors because they get more one of one time with their person.



Thank you for your help  I think what you did to transition your rabbits from a outdoor to an indoor life is amazing help. 
Taking your rabbits personalities into consideration 2 questions I would like to ask are:

How long did it take for the rabbits to feel 'secure' into the indoor enviroment?

Did you ever feel they were sad to be indoors?

If you have any other advice to add please feel free to 

I have also got the green light to purchase some NIC grids!

Thank you so much Alek!


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Apr 19, 2017)

rabbitgirl54 said:


> i have wanted my rabbits inside since the day my parents have said i could get them and they told me not because they would be happier outside but the only way i can bond with them is inside because of our dogs and the dogs would do no harm i just fear of stressing them at all and i feel like it would be better because then i could be with them more and could buy them more of the cuddle cups etc. then they would have since they live outdoors but i feel my battle with my parents will be very very long
> :brown-bunny:bunny19
> 
> 
> - rabbitgirl54, stormy and baby



Hi rabbitgirl54,
I am kinda in the same delema  I have tried lots of different 'tac tics' such as:

Doing my research on why indoor living is better for example:

-Rabbits live longer indoors
-Rabbits can be abused by animals and humans 
-Rabbits can die of fright.. so if they saw a racoon, fox or snake (something scary) they can die instantly
-Rabbits who live outside are usually forgotten about and aren't used to human contact
-Rabbits are more likely to get a disease called fly strike
-A myth many people think is that pet rabbits know what plants are bad for them when actually they don't and they can die because of this.
-Rabbits also don't know if the grass has deadly fertilisers and/or pesticides on it
-Insects can harm and even kill rabbits more living outdoors
-exposure to the elements
-Your rabbit won't have a strong bond with you compared to someone owning a indoor rabbit

There are also indoor problems are well some are:

-hay gets everywhere
-need to rabbit-proof otherwise lots of chewed cords, nibbled furniture and so on..
-need to be litter trained or poop will be everywhere
-Rabbits will want to dig and will dig the carpet
-Rabbits are very adventurous... and will explore and could potently harm themselves while exploring e.g jumping and breaking their spine, etc.

As you can see there are a lot of cons to living outside.

I have also found doing a presentation to your parents might help. I have found this idea on other forms and it seems to have worked.

In this presentation you can explain:

The pros and cons of living indoors and the pros and cons of living outdoors

Why you think your rabbit(s) should live indoors

What you are prepared to do so your rabbit(s) can come inside e.g
-Clean daily for no smell
-Do homework before letting them out for playtime
and etc.

And a trial period

A trial period is when you ask if your rabbit can live inside for two weeks or more or less and your parents see if they like it or not. I do not recommend this as if your parents do say no at the end of the trial period and you take your rabbit outside again the outdoors have a sudden temperature change e.g when you leave the house and go outside the temperature is not the same as it is inside it cold be colder or hotter outside.

I hope my ideas helped! I think I suggested some of these ideas in dept a little more back a few posts - maybe on page 1 

I also have a dog and he gets along will my rabbit George ok. What breed is your dog? Is s/he a hunting breed?

Hope this helps :runningrabbit:
-BouncingBunniez


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Apr 19, 2017)

RavenousDragon said:


> My rabbits HATE the outdoors. They get free run of the apartment and are offered leash time outdoors. My male does spend some time on the balcony (don't worry, it's 100% enclosed), but every time her hears a person (which is often), he freaks out and wants inside. My rabbits would NOT do well outdoors, since they are definitely indoor bunnies (sort of like outdoor vs. indoor cats). They do, however, get free run of the apartment when we are home to supervise, and access to look out a window when we are not. I think it depends on the rabbit. Even my female, who is fine with wearing her harness inside and LOVES going to the vet/events where she is inside, does not like how 'dirty' the outside world is (she literally just cleans her feet every time we go out ).



Your male seems like a little cutie :bunny19 And your female sounds adorable! I loved hearing what your bunnies thought about the 'outdoor world'  And I would love to hear more 

-BouncingBunniez


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Apr 19, 2017)

Thumperina said:


> My personal opinion (no intention to hurt anyone)
> - keeping rabbits indoors 100% of time sucks big time (from rabbit's perspective, I think). My rabbits spend a night inside (in garage) and a whole day they are outside. Once I had to keep one of them inside for several days due to illness, and she became clearly depressed from seeing no sun. The vet told me to let her out even though her condition called for staying indoors. He said her moral health is even more important. I let her out and she got well soon.
> - at night, I think it's better for them to be indoors. Just for safety and weather reasons. Not sure about big changes in temperature. Never had a problem with it, but I keep it cool in garage for them.
> Of course, when the weather is extreme all this doesn't apply. I bring them in when too hot, too cold, tornado, bad thunderstorm, etc.
> ...



Hi Thumperina 
So far George is living to exactly what you said, Free ranging outdoors daily and at night coming inside. I liked seeing your opinion on this and am wondering what your experiences are with outdoor and indoor housing.

Thank you on your opinion 
-BouncingBunniez


----------



## rabbitgirl54 (Apr 20, 2017)

BouncingBunniez said:


> Hi rabbitgirl54,
> I am kinda in the same delema  I have tried lots of different 'tac tics' such as:
> 
> Doing my research on why indoor living is better for example:
> ...



thank you for the info but i have already had a bunny brought inside because of health and i have figured these things out but thanks for the thought i truly mean it when i say thanks  i really hope i can bring the others in too! thank you again 
:hug2:


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Apr 25, 2017)

rabbitgirl54 said:


> thank you for the info but i have already had a bunny brought inside because of health and i have figured these things out but thanks for the thought i truly mean it when i say thanks  i really hope i can bring the others in too! thank you again
> :hug2:



Great I'm so happy to hear your bunny is inside


----------



## Thumperina (Jun 15, 2017)

BouncingBunniez said:


> Hi Thumperina
> So far George is living to exactly what you said, Free ranging outdoors daily and at night coming inside. I liked seeing your opinion on this and am wondering what your experiences are with outdoor and indoor housing.
> 
> Thank you on your opinion
> -BouncingBunniez


I am sorry it took me forever to respond. Haven't been on this site for a long time.
Right now I am facing a HUGE problem because our summer is super hot. Well, compared to some other areas, it's probably not that hot, but I grew up in a cold climate, so for me it's simply miserable. 
The day temperature is in the mid 90s (about 35C) but the biggest problem is that it doesn't get cool enough even an night (about 75F, 25C). 
We have a portable air conditioning unit that we installed in garage, during the day I bring my buns inside the garage, but my females are still impatient to get outside when evening comes. AC unit doesn't cool the garage down very well but it's clearly cooler than outside. 
My biggest problem is what to do at night during hot summer. Staying in garage is way too hot for them. I hate to have them suffer from heat even at night. If I close back door and have AC on (I also have to blow fan on them), then its too noisy and still the air isn't great. 
During comfortable season I keep back garage door open overnight, where I insert removable door frame with metal net in it. 
I really need to figure out an outdoor overnight summer option for them as night time is time when they can finally enjoy fresh air. I bought a hutch but I don't think it's secure enough. We don;t have big problem with predators, but anything isn't impossible. The only predator I have seen near during all this yeas was opossum but he is gone long ago. People have seen coyottes, not right where I live but not too far. 
I guess I need to build a secure hutch for outdoor use. My rabbits are large, and I have 3 of them 
people may think why I don't want to bring them inside the house overnight. I also have birds (cockatiels), I don't want cross-contaminate the area (expose birds to germs that outdoor rabbits may bring with them) , also my rabbits tore carpet in the past and my husband isn't keen of them being in the house since that. 
Other than this....all summer "pleasures" are here - watching for fly strikes, removing ticks from their ears from time to time, using Revolution against mites, and so on... I HATE summertime because my rabbits are suffering (but they would still prefer to be outdoors). I would be happy to move to a moderate climate but right now we can't


----------



## Thumperina (Jun 15, 2017)

PS right now we are having massive thunderstorm, I let them out before it started. I wouldn't let them be out in such thunderstorm if they were not stuck in garage all day (the humidity and heat were miserable). I visit them in garage by the way... 
They have shelter under the deck (I put several tarps on the deck) and they can go in the old hutch that my friend made for them when they were babies (he already died since that time). The old hutch is small and isn't good to use on a regular basis but it can serve as shelter from elements. Plus the temperature is very warm, I am not concerned for them to get a cold if they are wet.


----------



## Aki (Jun 16, 2017)

Yeah, the heat is a big problem for all of us. I've got two very furry bunnies and a dog who's got so much fur he looks like a bear - everyone suffers a great deal right now. I have to travel with everyone in a fortnight to go to my parents for a few weeks and I'm really not looking forward to it... Honestly, I don't think you'll find a lot of places were heat isn't a problem nowadays, considering global warming. I live in the northern half of western France, you can't get more moderate than that climate wise and we also are around 35° right now. It was unheard of a few years back but what can you do... 
Just make sure your rabbits have shady places where the can hide, a lot of water and give wet greens to boost their water intake... and, like you say, watch out for insects. I hope it will cool down a bit soon, but it's not likely - where I am, next week is looking bleak regarding the temperatures ^^'.


----------



## Thumperina (Jun 16, 2017)

thanks Aki
No, our summer hell is a usual thing, the last summer wasn't too bad, and when I say not so bad I mean that instead of torturing us till the end of September it went straight to a bearable weather in the second part of August. What I also mean is that periods of heat were interrupted by thunderstorms and local cool-down for a day or two from time to time

Several years ago we had summer drought and the temperature over 40C for like 20-25 days straight. I am still recalling it as one of the most disgusting things I have ever experienced.


----------

